# 2 Weekend Fatties/ Qview



## seenred (Apr 14, 2013)

Had a big chub (2 1/2 lbs.) of sausage in the freezer that's been waiting to become a couple of fatties.

We buy this sausage from our local FFA chapter  Its their biggest fundraiser of the year.  Good sausage, good cause.













IMG_0213.JPG



__ seenred
__ Apr 14, 2013






I use Silverwolf's rolling method.  If you haven't seen his tutorial thread, check it out: 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87031/rollin-a-fatty-my-version













IMG_0217.JPG



__ seenred
__ Apr 14, 2013






The 2.5 pound chub made a couple of nice big fatties.  I made one with some heat, pepper jack cheese, onions, cayenne, and jalapenos (my favorite), and one milder, with Mexican 4-cheese blend, red bell peppers, onions, and mushrooms (Mrs. Red's favorite).













IMG_0218.JPG



__ seenred
__ Apr 14, 2013


















IMG_0222.JPG



__ seenred
__ Apr 14, 2013






Silverwolf's method again with the bacon weave...different tutorial if you haven't seen it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87072/bacon-weave-tutorial













IMG_0227.JPG



__ seenred
__ Apr 14, 2013






Ready to go into the fridge to firm up for a few hours.













IMG_0229.JPG



__ seenred
__ Apr 14, 2013






Into the MES @ 250*  for a couple hours, then up to 275* to crisp up the bacon.













IMG_0233.JPG



__ seenred
__ Apr 14, 2013






Done!  The bacon has a nice color.













IMG_0235.JPG



__ seenred
__ Apr 14, 2013


















IMG_0240.JPG



__ seenred
__ Apr 14, 2013


















IMG_0241.JPG



__ seenred
__ Apr 14, 2013


















IMG_0243.JPG



__ seenred
__ Apr 14, 2013






That's it!  Both fatties were great!  Thanks for checking it out...

Red


----------



## jaybone (Apr 14, 2013)

Beautiful!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 14, 2013)

Looks good.  I just got 20 lb of fresh sauage.  Maybe I need to try a fattie.


----------



## seenred (Apr 14, 2013)

JayBone said:


> Beautiful!  Thanks for sharing!


Thanks JayBone!


c farmer said:


> Looks good. I just got 20 lb of fresh sauage. Maybe I need to try a fattie.


Thanks, c farmer!  Try it, you'll like it!

Red


----------



## geerock (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow, red.....great color on those and great choice of fillings.  Thanks for the post and pics.  They look tasty.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 14, 2013)

Nice looking Fatties! Looks like the bacon turned out perfect!


----------



## seenred (Apr 15, 2013)

geerock said:


> Wow, red.....great color on those and great choice of fillings. Thanks for the post and pics. They look tasty.


Thanks, geerock!  They were very tasty.


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nice looking Fatties! Looks like the bacon turned out perfect!


Thanks, DS!  Yeah the bacon was just right.

Red


----------



## nutz4bbq (Apr 15, 2013)

Bro, That's a couple of nice fatties you *had* there!!


----------



## bear55 (Apr 15, 2013)

Simply beautiful!!


----------



## rdknb (Apr 15, 2013)

Mouth watering, well done


----------



## suie (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh wow those look delicious...and a work of art too!


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 16, 2013)

My chicken salad for lunch is really good....BUT....I would rather have that!  Looks yummy!

Kat


----------



## seenred (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks, everyone!  They were really good.  Leftovers are on the menu for later in the week.


----------



## big d3 (Apr 25, 2013)

WoW that looks so good...


----------

